# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Hub, Switch, apo Router?

## Leonso

Kur perdoret Switchi, Hubi dhe Rout-eri ne nje lenje ma kabull. 
Cili eshte ndryshimi i ketyre tre termave si paisje interneti
FMSH.

----------


## qoska

Hub ose [de]multiplekser eshte paisja qe te mundeson bashkimin e trafikut nga shume linja ne nje te vetme ose anasjelltas. 
Switch eshte nje hub i avancuar pasi ai te jep mundesi kontrolli te trafikut ne nivelin e 2 te modelit OSI ose shtresen e pare sipas modelit te aplikuar zaonisht me 4 shtresa. 

Router punon ne nivelin e 3 te modelit OSI ose 2 ne nivelin me 4 shtresa pra modifikon ne nivel adresash IP duke e manipuluar trafikun ne menyre me te avancuar dhe logjike.

HUB perdoret per te lidhur disa kompjutera bashke. Switch perdoret per te njejtin qellim por me me shume kontroll kurse router perdoret ne vendet eHyrje-Daljes ne rrjet si pikat ku hyn interneti ne rrjet per te ofruar kontroll me te avancuar se dy te parat mbi trafikun.

Me thuaj nese e do ne me shume detaj.
Me te mira.

----------


## edspace

Rrjetet kompjuterike ndahen në disa shtresa. Tre prej këtyre shtresave janë:
1. Shtresa Fizike
2. Shtresa e Lidhjes së Informacionit (data-link)
3. Shtresa e Rrjetit

Hub-et përdorën në shtresën fizike, switch-et përdoren në shtresën e lidhjes së informacionit, dhe router-at përdoren në shtresën e rrjetit. 

*1. Shtresa Fizike dhe Hub-et*

Në këtë shtresë nuk kemi informacion por shkëmbim sinjalesh elektronike. Pra, bëhet transmetimi i sinjaleve elektronike nga një pikë në tjetrën. Detyra e hub-it është të degëzojë burimin e rrymës elektronike. Nëse kemi një hub me katër porta, i njëjti sinjal degëzohet në katër degë. Gjithashtu, sinjali i një porte shpërndahet në të gjitha portat e tjera të hub-it. 

E keqja e hub-eve është se nuk lejojnë portat të komunikojnë në të njëjtën kohë. Vetëm një portë shkëmben informacion ndërsa portat e tjera presin. Në një rrjet me pak porta ose me pak trafik koha e pritjes është shumë e shkurtër dhe nuk viret re fare; duket sikur të gjithë kompjuterat komunikojnë përnjëherësh. Por, nëse hub-i ka shumë porta, dhe të gjitha janë duke shkëmbyer informacion në të njëjtën kohë, shpejtësia e rrjetit-it bie ndjeshëm dhe është e dukshme. 

Një tjetër kufizim i hub-eve është se të gjitha portat duhet të komunikojnë me të njëjtën shpejtësi. 

Një tjetër e keqe e hub-eve është se meqenëse informacioni i çdo porte shpërndahet në të gjitha portat e tjera, atëherë çdo kompjuter i lidhur në hub mund të përgjojë informacionin e të gjithë kompjuterave të tjerë. 

Duke pasur parasysh problemet më lart, hub-et janë të papërshtatshëm për rrjete ku shkëmbehet shumë informacion ose kërkohet komunikim në fshehtësi. 
Megjithatë hub-et përdoren shpesh sepse nuk kushtojnë shumë dhe janë të lehtë për të instaluar. 

*2. Shtresa e Lidhjes së Informacionit dhe Switch-et*

Në shtresën e lidhjes së informacionit nuk kemi më shkëmbim sinjalesh, por kemi shkëmbim "zarfesh" me informacion. Çdo zarf ka adresën e dërguesit dhe marrësit. Kjo adresë është adresa MAC (Media Access Control) e cila është e ndryshme për çdo kartë rrjeti (d.m.th. për çdo kompjuter). 

Switch-et punojnë në këtë shtresë dhe kryejnë të njëjtën punë që bën dhe hub-i, por janë "më të zgjuar" dhe eliminojnë problemet e hub-eve. Ndryshe nga hub-et, switch-et lexojnë adresat e zarfeve dhe i dërgojnë zarfet vetëm në portën ku janë adresuar. Kjo aftësi e switch-eve lejon të gjithë portat e switch-it të shkëmbejnë informacion në të njëjtën kohë pa qenë nevoja të presin për portat e tjera të pushojnë. Gjithashtu zgjidhet problemi i spiunllëkut sepse tani çdo kompjuter ka lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë dhe private me switch-in; informacioni dërgohet vetëm në portën ku është adresuar. Ndryshe nga hub-i, switch-i është i aftë t'i përshtatet shpejtësisë së kartës së rrjetit për çdo kompjuter. 

Përveç switch-eve, në shtresën e lidhjes së informaciont është edhe ura (switch), një pajisje e ngjashme me Switch-et por që përdoret për të krijuar një lidhje (urë) midis dy rrjeteve. 

*3. Shtresa e Rrjetit dhe Router-at*

Shtresat e lartpërmëndura kishin të bënin me shkëmbimin e informacionit midis dy pikave të lidhura drejtpërdrejt me njëra tjetrën. Shtresa e rrjetit ngjitet një shkallë më lart dhe lejon komunikimin e dy pikave që mund të jenë lidhur drejtpërdrejt ose me anë të lidhjeve ndërmjetëse të rrjetit. 

Shtresa e rrjetit e ndan informacionin në paketa të adresuara me adresa IP dhe pastaj ia kalon paketat shtresës së lidhjes së informacionit, e cila i fut këto paketa në zarf me adresa MAC dhe i hedh ato në rrjet. Paketat mund të kalojnë në disa zarfe deri sa të mbërrijnë në portën e adresuar. Në shtresën e lidhjes së informacionit zarfi kalonte direkt nga dora e dërguesit në dorën e marrësit, ndërsa në shtresën e rrjetit paketa kalon dorë më dorë ... më dorë deri sa arrin tek marrësi. 

Duart që bëjnë të mundur shkëmbimin e paketave me informacion janë router-at. Router-at janë akoma më të zgjuar se switch-et dhe dinë si të shkëmbejnë informacion midis dy pikave, kudo qofshin ato në rrjet. Router-at e avancuar kujdesen që paketat të shkëmbehen barabar me qëllim që rrjeti të shfrytëzohet sa më mirë dhe të mos mbingarkohet. 

Router-at zakonisht përdoren për të ndarë/organizuar rrjete të mëdhenj në nën-rrjete më të vegjël (subnets). Ky organizim bëhet për të minimizuar ngarkesën në rrjet dhe për të lehtësuar menaxhimin e rrjeteve. 

Për shembull: Një universitet mund të ketë një nën-rrjet për çdo departament; çdo departament ka router-in e tij. Router-at e çdo departamenti janë lidhur në një router qendror, dhe router-i qendror mund të jetë lidhur me router-in e ISP-së (kompanisë së Internetit). 


*Përmbledhje*

Tani duhet të jetë e qartë detyra e hub-eve, switch-eve, dhe router-ave në rrjetet kompjuterike. Në teori rregullat janë të qarta, por shumë kompani i kanë shkelur këto rregulla dhe kanë krijuar pajisje hibride që veprojnë si switch-e dhe router-a. Këto pajisje zakonisht u përshtaten kërkesa të rrjeteve të vegjël që gjenden në netkafe, shtëpi, e zyra.

----------


## Leonso

Jam shume i qarte per sa me siper, p[or dua te di sa switch-a mund te perdoren ne nje linje kabllore, ak kufizim ne perdorimin e ketyre çelsave dhe kur.

----------


## qoska

Duhet te jesh me i qarte ne cfare kerkon!

Gjithsesi nese me ate lart nenkupton sesa {switche, hube } mund te vendosesh midis dy pikave lidhese pergjigja sipas standartit eshte 5 nder te cilat vetem nje mund te jete amplifikator(repeater) dhe distanca e kabellit nga {hub, switchi} i 5 tek pika fundore nuk mund te jete me e madhe se 70metra.

Kjo skeme mund te modifikohet sigurisht duke shtuar router ne mes qe konsiderohen si pika fundore ne vetvete. 

Pra teorikisht mund te shkosh ne cfaredolloj largesie me keto pasije ndermjetese dhe e keshillueshme eshte qe routeri te ndodhet mbas cdo 3 {hub, switche} per performance te pranueshme. 
Praktikisht nuk eshte fort e pelqyeshme pasi eshte e kushtueshme per shkak te nyjeve nderlidhese dhe per me teper me nje problem ne cdo pjese te rruges lidhja nuk punon. 

Per distanca te largeta ka zgjidhje te tjera sic jane fibrat optike, rrjeti pa kabllo(wireless), ose 10Base-T me kabllo koaksiale qe mund te te coje deri ne 2 km ose dicka me shume.

Po ta them dhe nejhere beje te plote pyetjen tende qe ne fillim se cfare do te dish dhe pse do ta dish.

Me te mira.

----------


## Leonso

Konkretisht . . .
Nga shperndarsi i antenes kryesore (Parabola) kemi marre lenjen e internetit ne distancen 190 metra  kemi vendosur nje switch ne mes te rruges dhe e kemi quar tek nje salle.
Tani dua te marre sinjalin e internetit per tek shtepia nga kjo salle, lergesia eshte perseri rreth 170 metra. Mund ta marre sinjalin ne kete linje duke vendosur edhe nje switch ne mes te rruges.
Ne qofte se po a mund te shperndaj perseri sinjal duke perdoru nga pika e fundit perseri switch, sa here munde te perserise kete gje.

----------


## qoska

Sic ta kam thene me siper mund te vendosesh *5 {hube, switche}*  ne mes te dy pikave. Deri tani jane vendosur 2 keshtu qe te ngelen dhe 3 te tjera, panvaresisht se i qendroj mendimit qe 170 metra arrin pa nevojen e hubit(dje lidha nje linje me distance 200 metra me kabell FTP ne 10Mbit).

Me lart ke te shpjeguar si mund te vazhdosh me tutje.

----------


## valooo

> Sic ta kam thene me siper mund te vendosesh *5 {hube, switche}*  ne mes te dy pikave. Deri tani jane vendosur 2 keshtu qe te ngelen dhe 3 te tjera, panvaresisht se i qendroj mendimit qe 170 metra arrin pa nevojen e hubit(dje lidha nje linje me distance 200 metra me kabell FTP ne 10Mbit).
> 
> Me lart ke te shpjeguar si mund te vazhdosh me tutje.


hmm  qoska ku qendron dallimi nga UTP kablla me FTP kabllen ? 

UTP kablla preferohet deri ne 100 metra te jete sa me gjat aq me i dopt do te jete sinjali... ndersa mundesia e vazhdimit te (HUB-av ) eshte 3 sa kam dijeni edhe pse personalisht nuk e kam provuar...

P.S. Qoska  kisha pas deshir te ma sqarosh se qfar lloji i kabllit eshte kjo FTP ?

----------


## qoska

UTP - "unshielded twisted pair"(na falni nese e kam shkruar gabim ne anglisht :P)
FTP - "folded twisted pair"

Ndryshimi eshte thjeshte ne perhapjen(propagation) te sinjalit ne keto dy kablla. Qe do te thote se sa humbet sinjali per nje njesi te caktuar ose sa zhurme induktohet ne kanal per njesi te caktuar.

Sic e sheh eshte diskutim paksa teknik gjithsesi FTP ruan karakteristikat e sinjalit me toleranca me te mira per njesi sesa UTP. 
Psh nese UTP do te kishte +/-10% rritje te rezistences per shkak te faktoreve te ndryshem FTP do ta kishte +/-5%.

Per sa i perket numrit te {hub, switch} une kete e di per standarting deri ne 100Mbit/s per shpejtesi me te medha nuk e di pasi kanetoleranca te tjera.

----------


## valooo

> UTP - "unshielded twisted pair"(na falni nese e kam shkruar gabim ne anglisht :P)
> FTP - "folded twisted pair"
> 
> Ndryshimi eshte thjeshte ne perhapjen(propagation) te sinjalit ne keto dy kablla. Qe do te thote se sa humbet sinjali per nje njesi te caktuar ose sa zhurme induktohet ne kanal per njesi te caktuar.
> 
> Sic e sheh eshte diskutim paksa teknik gjithsesi FTP ruan karakteristikat e sinjalit me toleranca me te mira per njesi sesa UTP. 
> Psh nese UTP do te kishte +/-10% rritje te rezistences per shkak te faktoreve te ndryshem FTP do ta kishte +/-5%.
> 
> Per sa i perket numrit te {hub, switch} une kete e di per standarting deri ne 100Mbit/s per shpejtesi me te medha nuk e di pasi kanetoleranca te tjera.



hmm sipas ketyre parametrav qe i ke dhen del se FTP kablla paska disa vequri me te mira se UTP Kablla ...

Sa i perket Hub-eve mendova per HUB te thjesht  qe eshte e preferushme deri ne 3 HUB te vazhdohet 

Gjithsesi falminderit shum qoska per pergjegje t pershendes

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

UTP eshte nje lloj kablli qe perdoret ne nivele zyrash, ne nivele shpie, ne nivele sallash, pra ne vende qe nuk ka shume interference e nuk ka shume mundesi per te manipuluar sistemin e kabllimit duhet ditur qe te gjitha kabllot jane te keshillueshme te togezohen gje qe me UTP nuk eshte shume e rendesishme ose nuk eshte e kerkuar. 
Me FTP = Foil Screened Twisted Pair nenkuptohet qe nga emri qe eshte nje kabel qe ka nje shtrese letre alumini qe rethon ciftet e kabllove. Po duke ditur qe alumini eshte nje nga percjellesit e mire te rymave nenkupton qe kjo do shtoje interferencen ne kable pra ky kabell vertet ka nje shtrese ekstra mbrojtjeje nga interferencat ndryshe nga UTP i cili mbrojtjen e interferences e kufizon vetem ne perdredhjet e fijeve dhe nga mbeshtjellja e jashtme FTP ka nje Shtrese extra pra ate te aluminit. Ky lloj kablli kerkon me shume kujdes gjate instalimit edhe kerkon fleksibilitet pra kerkon nje sistem togezimi me specifik.  Ky lloj kablli perdoret me teper ne struktura fabrike edhe ne struktura qe te japin mundesine per manaxhimin e kabllove. Gjithashtu nje gje tjeter eshte se nese UTP te jep fleksibilitet ne sistemin kabllor vertikal edhe horizontal FTP eshte me i kufizuar ne kete fleksibilitet. Nese nuk i di sistemet vertikale edhe horizontale kane te bejne me menyren se si kabllot e datave CAT3,5,5e,6,7 jane ne lidhje me sistemin elektrik e kalojne kete sistem paralelisht apo vertikalisht (duke e kryqezuar). Ne kabllin FTP duhet patur kujdes edhe duhen ndjekur parametrat e standartit. 

Persa i perket switch qoska me edin ju kane dhene informacione te detajuara vetem nje gje do thoja Hub ndan sinjalin ne menyre te barabarte per te tera paisjet e lidhura pra nese nje hub eshte lidhur ne nje sistem 100mb edhe ka 4 paisje te lidhura atehere cdo paisje mer 1/4 e sinjalit pra 25mb per cdo ndersa nese ke nje switch atehere kjo shprndan sinjalin en menyre te barabarte me ate qe ajo mer sinjal pra ne rastin e mesiperm cdo pasije do kete 100mb pavarsisht nga sasia e paisjeve te lidhura ne te.


Ardi

----------


## qoska

Ardi,
nje pyetje kisha:
Nese une kam 5 HUB me nga 24 porta te lidhur ne seri dhe te gjitha hubet jane plot (sigurisht diskutohet per HUB te mirefillte jo ata hibride qe kane dhe disa funksionalitete switchi te integruara).
Une jam i lidhur ne HUB e 5-te kurse linja kryesore eshte e lidhur ne HUB e pare sa do te merrja une ne kete rast?!!!!!

Pyetja e mesiperme tregon qe HUB nuk jane inteligjente per me teper ajo qe ti ke thene me siper, qe linja ndahet ne menyre te barabarte midis lidhjeve nga HUB-i, kerkon inteligjence qe sic thashe me siper HUB-et nuk e kane.

Per ta vertetuar kete duhet ditur se si jane te ndertuar keto paisje.
Nuk eshte ndonje komplikim i madh, kemi N porta hyrese/dalese dhe nje memorie e cila quhet, te pakten ne anglish, "backplane". Kjo memorie eshte e organizuar sipas struktures FIFO(first in first out). 

Cdo komunikim qe vjen nga portat cohet ne memorie, shumicen e kohes te pakten, per te bere te mundur perdorimin ne menyre te njejte te paisjes. 
Portat mund te komunikojne me mermorien vetem kur i jepet mundesia nga pasija kontrolluese e brendshme. Per te ofruar barazi perdoret nje teknike e quajtur "round-robin", ku cdo porte transferon informacion ne nje kohe te caktuar dhe pastaj mund te transferoje perseri pasi te gjitha portave te tjera tu jete dhene e njejta mundesi me te njejtin interval kohe.

Pra, mendojeni si nje celes qe rrotullohet ne cdo porte pasi ka kaluar nje kohe e caktuar. Deri ketu ju do te thoni po paska patur te drejte ardi  :buzeqeshje: . Dallimi eshte se cdo porte kur transferon informacion e ben ate me kapacitet te plote te kanalit dhe ky informacion shihet ne te njejten kohe ne te gjitha portat e tjera me po ate shpejtesi, per me teper kur informacioni transferohet ne porten perkatese(dalese) ka po te njejten shpejtesi transmetimi.
Mbase prape s'bindeni por le te marrim nje shembull duke u bazuar ne teknologjine me te perdorur per rrjeta LAN, ethernet. Normalisht te gjithe e dime qe nje kanal ndahet nga te gjithe dhe zakonisht ne kohet e sotme eshte 100Mbit/s e siper. Kjo teknologji perdor nje algoritem qe quhet CSMA/CD(Carrier Sense Multiple Access / Collision Detection) qe lejon klientet te transferojne informacion ne kanal.
Sic e thame me siper, kur nje klient merr kanalin ai transferon te dhena me shpejtesine maksimale te tij dhe jo me pak, i vetmi kufizim qe ndodh ne kete kanal eshte se te gjithe e ndajne ate dhe jo te gjithe mund te transmetojne ne te njetjen kohe. Kush e percakton se sa transferon nje klient dhe nje tjeter eshte algoritmi i permendur me siper dhe jo HUB-i, pasi sic thashe HUB-i nuk ka inteligjence dhe as qe e ka idene e ketij algoritmi. 

Te gjitha keto defekte "korigjohen" tek "switch-et" te cilet jane inteligjente, duke perfshire njohuri per algoritmin e permendur me siper dhe mundesi per te ndare kanalin ne menyre simetrike ne lidhje me sasine e te dhenave qe transferohen, etj.

Shpresoj te jete bere disi e qarte.

Me te mira.

----------


## Eagle

Ti Qoske ke lexuar .
 Po ndoshta ke lexuar perkthime "te keqija" ne shqip dhe si gjithe shqiptaret flet me kompetenca absolute.Ka ne ato qe thua aq gjera te sakta sa c'ka edhe te pasakta.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me duket se ne radhe te pare duhet te mesojme ata qe jane eksperta se si paisjet e gjerat punojne ne radhe te pare me pas duhet tu japim ndihmen personave qe me te vertete kane nurin e seder te kerkojne ndihme. Per te dy ju do ju pergatit nje materjal qe te du ju "qe lexoni e dini cfare jane gjerat" te keni idene para se te flisni brockulla. Eshte ajo qe thevete qoska puna e celesit. kete radhe do jete ne drejtimin tuaj. Tani eshte ora 3 e nates e pas nje dite te gjate pune nuk kam nerva per ju do ju postoj materjalin neser.


Ardi

----------


## edspace

*Për hub-et*




> Persa i perket switch qoska me edin ju kane dhene informacione te detajuara vetem nje gje do thoja Hub ndan sinjalin ne menyre te barabarte per te tera paisjet e lidhura pra nese nje hub eshte lidhur ne nje sistem 100mb edhe ka 4 paisje te lidhura atehere cdo paisje mer 1/4 e sinjalit pra 25mb per cdo ndersa nese ke nje switch atehere kjo shprndan sinjalin en menyre te barabarte me ate qe ajo mer sinjal pra ne rastin e mesiperm cdo pasije do kete 100mb pavarsisht nga sasia e paisjeve te lidhura ne te.


Ardi, 

Aman të keqen, atë materialin shkruaje me pika e presje, jo siç e ke zakon, që vë një pikë për çdo paragraf. 

Shembulli që ke dhënë me hub-in është i gabuar. Në një hub 100 MB, të gjithë kompjuterat komunikojnë me shpejtësië 100 MB (nëse kanë karta 100 MB). Ajo që ndahet më katërsh, është koha që çdo kompjuter ka për të përdorur hub-in sepse vetëm një kompjuter mund të përdorë rrjetin në të njëjtën kohë, ndërsa të tjerët duhet të presin. Për shembull, nëse që të katërt kompjuterave u jepet një detyrë për të shkëmbyer të njëjtin skedar, atëherë çdo kompjuter do e përdorë hub-in për 1/4-ën e kohës totale. 

Atë më lart besoj se ka dashur të thotë qoska, paçka se e ka bërë pak lëmsh. 

Qoska, 

Hub-i nuk ka memorje, as algoritëm round-robin. Hub-i bën vetëm degëzimin e sinjalit elektrik në të gjitha portat e tij. 


*Për CSMA/CD*

Ethernet 802.3 përdor protokollin CSMA/CD 1-persistent. CSMA (carrier-sense multiple access) do të thotë që kompjuteri vë veshin tek kablli dhe përgjon nëse është duke u përdorur nga ndonjë kompjuter tjetër apo jo. Nëse nuk është duke u përdorur, atëherë me probabilitet 1 (dmth gjithnjë) fillon të dërgojë informacion. Por, të njëjtën gjë mund ta bëjë dhe një kompjuter tjetër, (sikur të ishin dy veta në telefon, e të fillonin të flisnin të dy njëkohësisht, duke menduar se tjetri nuk do fliste). Kur ndodh kjo, ashtu si dhe në komunikimin me zë, kompjuterat nuk do kuptonin se çfarë po thoshin, dhe duhet ta dërgojnë përsëri mesazhin. Nëse kompjuteri e kupton që një kompjuter tjetër është duke dërguar informacion, atëherë pret një sasi të rastësishme kohe para se të fillojë të përgjojë përsëri kabllin. Ky është një protokoll i vazhdueshëm/këmbëngulës (persistent) deri sa informacioni dërgohet me sukses. 

Por si e kuptojnë kompjuterat se ka ndodhur një përplasje e mesazhe/sinjaleve?
Kjo është aftësia e CD (collision-detection). Me pak fjalë, kur kompjuterat dërgojnë diçka, ata vënë veshin dhe presin të dëgjojnë ekon e sinjalit të dërguar. Nëse ekoja nuk është e njëjtë, atëherë e kuptojnë që ka ndodhur një përplasje.

Vini re se në shpjegimin më lart nuk u zu në gojë hub-i. Për të vazhduar analogjinë e telefonit, hub-i nuk është asgjë më tepër se një telefon që mundëson shkëmbimin e zërit. Janë kompjuterat ata që ndjekin një protokoll të caktuar (si CSMA/CD) për të dërguar informacion me radhë, e jo të gjithë përnjëherësh. Duhet theksuas se ka disa protokolle të tillë, por CSMA/CD i afrohet shfrytëzimit të rrjetit në maksimum, prandaj është më i përdoruri. Ka disa versione të CSMA/CD që ndryshojnë sipas kohës që një kompjuter pret pasi ka ndodhur përplasja.


*Switch-et* 

Ndryshe nga hub-et, switch-et kanë memorje, dhe nuk i dëgëzojnë "zarfet" që marrin, por i ruajnë në memorje dhe përdorin protokolle si CSMA/CD për t'i shkëmbyer me radhë. 

Një analogji e mirë për të kuptuar ndryshimin midis hub-eve dhe switch-eve është posta. Hub-in mendojeni si një kuti postare të përbashkët për disa persona, por që mund të mbajë vetëm një zarf brënda. Switchi-n mendojeni si një seri kutish, ku çdo person ka kutinë e tij. 


*Sa hube mund të lidhen në seri?*




> Gjithsesi nese me ate lart nenkupton sesa {switche, hube } mund te vendosesh midis dy pikave lidhese pergjigja sipas standartit eshte 5 nder te cilat vetem nje mund te jete amplifikator(repeater) dhe distanca e kabellit nga {hub, switchi} i 5 tek pika fundore nuk mund te jete me e madhe se 70metra.


Ke ndonjë burim për këtë standard që zë në gojë? 

Nuk besoj të ketë rregull të ngurtë për numrin e hub-eve që mund të vësh në rrjet. Teorikisht ti mund të lidhësh edhe 100 hub-e në seri e duhet të punojnë. Ajo që të ndalon të mos lidhësh shumë hub-e është përplasja midis sinjaleve, siç u shpjegua më lart. Sa më shumë hub-e të kesh të lidhur bashkë, aq më i ngadaltë do jetë rrjeti. Shpejtësia bie rëndshëm pas 24 kompjuterave të lidhur bashkë, prandaj dhe nuk përdoren hub-e me më shumë se 24 porta. Por, nuk ka rëndësi nëse ke një hub me 24 porta, apo 6 hub-e në seri me nga 4 porta secili. 

Ajo që ka rëndësi është distanca midis kompjuterave dhe kablli që përdoret. Sipas standardit të ethernet, distanca maksimale midis dy kompjuterave nuk duhet të kalojë 2500 metra dhe për çdo 500 metra duhet përdorur një përforcues (repeater). Pa përdorur përforcuesit, distanca maksimake është vetëm 500 metra. 

Përveç kufizimit të distancës maksimale, kemi dhe kufizimin e distancës së kabllit, dmth sa metra e ruan kablli sinjalin. Kablli koaksial garanton sinjalin deri në 185 metra; kablli UTP deri në 100 metra; kablli fibër optik arrin deri në 2000 metra. Më i liri dhe më i përdoruri është UTP (unshielded twisted-pair). 

Pra, nëse do përdorim kabëll UTP, gjithashtu i njohur si sistemi 10base-T, atëherë për të arritur distancën maksimale 500 metra pa përforcues, duhet të kemi 5 segmente kablli nga 100 metra secili, të bashkuar me 4 hub-e. 



```
[PC1]---100m---[hub1]---100m---[hub2]---100m---[hub3]---100m---[hub4]---100m---[PC2]
```

Kjo nuk do të thotë se maksimumi i hub-eve është 4. Për aq kohë sa gjatësia maksimale midis ky kompjuterave nuk kalon 500 metra, dhe gjatësia e një segmenti kabëll UTP nuk kalon 100 metra, mund të përdorim sa hub-e të duam. Për shembull, mund të përdorim 9 hub-e nëse i ndajmë segmentet e kabllit nga 50 metra. Por, siç u tha dhe me lart, sa më shumë të përdorësh, aq më i ngadaltë do jetë rrjeti. 

Rrjetin e ilustruar më lart, teorikisht mund ta përsërisim edhe katër herë të tjera me anë të përforcuesve (repeater) për të arritur distancën maksimale 2500 metra.


*Për më shumë*
Kush do të mësojë më shumë për rrjetet, u këshilloj të lexoni librin Computer Networks të Andrew S. Tanenbaum. Ky libër i sqaron shumë mirë rrjetet. Ata që kanë ndërmend të ndajnë njohuritë në forum, është mirë të konsulltojnë librat, para se të shkruajnë nga mendja e të bëjnë gafa. Këto janë gjëra të komplikuara e janë të pakët ata që i dinë në majë të gishtave.

----------


## qoska

Hmmm, me mire sesa Andrew Tanenbaum duhet te kishe keshilluar librin qe direkte poshte tij "Ethernet Networks...." ne linkun qe ke dhene.

Panvaresisht se "Computer Networks" sqaron disa gjera mire per mua ngelet shume enciklopedik dhe per te kuptuar ne thellesi rrjetet te bazuar ne Ethernet duhet lexuar ai liber qe permenda me siper.

Po ta kishe lexuar sadopak "Ethernet Networks" do te kishe pare seksionin per rregullin 5-4-3(referojuni librit per me shume) ku shpjegohet me detaj ky rregull qe vlen per 10Base-T, 10Base-5, 10Base-2 qe per me teper mbartet nga te rinjte per efekte "kompatibiliteti". Bashkangjit ketu RFC perkatese qe e perforcon kete rregull.

Persa i perket numrit te hubeve duke patur parasysh, dhe ate qe kam thene me siper 


> (sigurisht diskutohet per HUB te mirefillte jo ata hibride qe kane dhe disa funksionalitete switchi te integruara)


Edhe njehere lexoje me mire "Ethernet Networks" para se te permendesh distancat qe ke thene. 2500 metra eshte per 10Base-T dhe 500 metra eshte 100Base-T duke u kufizuar ne 200 metra nga "Collision Domain" per 100Mbit/s e lart, gjithmone duke patur parasysh qe perdorim vetem HUB-e dhe PERSERITES(repeater), per ta sqaruar, ka nje diference te vogel ne standart midis HUB dhe PERSERITES.
Pervec cilesive te kabllit numri i HUB-ve percaktohet edhe nga koha qe ka percaktuar standarti per perhapjen e sinjalit nga njera pika transmetuese ne piken me te larget qe per 100Mbit/s eshte shume e thjesht per tu llogaritur, formula F(frekuence) = 1/ T(kohe). 
Standarti shkon deri aty sa keshillon dhe numrin maksimal te paisjeve qe mund te lidhen per te patur performancen e premtuar,  per me shume referohune tek "Computer Networks" per performacen e premtuar nga Ethernet dhe "Ethernet Networks" per numrat e keshilluar.

Kur nje kompjuter transferon informacion te gjithe kompjuterat ne rrjet e lexojne njekohesiht per vete tendencen "broadcast" qe kane rrjetet ethernet. Pra te gjithe marrin me kapacitet te plote dhe vetem njeri transmeton me po kete kapacitet(sigurisht kjo tendence eshte HALF-DUPLEX(vetem njeaneshe)) e garantuar dhe nga CSMA/CD. Per ta kuptuar analogjia eshte  e njejte me transmetimin e kanaleve televizive nje antene transmeton dhe shume te tjera marrin. Si arrihet FULL-DUPLEX referohuni "Ethernet Networks".

Koha ne te cilen ndahet kanali i transmetimit nuk varet po e them dhe njehere nga "celesi" i hubit pasi nuk asnje lidhje!

Algoritmi i celesit eshte ai qe kam thene. Duhet te kuptoni qe pasisjet dixhitale sot ndertohen me te njejtat koncepte si ato te programeve. Per me shume referohuni ndonje libri per qarqe dixhitale.

HUB-et kane memorie per tu pershtatur me standartin per disa funksionalitete, psh bllokimi i "hosteve ofenduese", kthimi i informacionit te transferuar tek hosti qe e transmetoi, etj... 

Dallimi kryesor midis HUB dhe switch eshte se me HUB krijojme nje rrjet "braodcast" qe eshte pikerisht dhe penalizimi ne kete pasije, switchet krijojne lidhje P2P dhe te shumten "multicast" duke  permiresuar performancen me ane te nje backbone te integruar dhe kjo eshte arsyeja pse switchet keshillohet te lidhen me njeri tjetrit nepermjet portave te caktuar dhe jo atyre ku lidhen hostet specifik, per te perfituar nga Backbone. Per me shume lexoni mbi "Collision Domains"(bashkesite?!) ne rrjetat Ethernet.

P.S. Eshte mjaft diskutim teknik per me teper ne nje terminologji te papercaktuar per vete faktin qe s'ka libra ne shqip per subjektin.

----------


## qoska

Eagle,

meqe qenke me kompetent se une te lutem here tjeter mi trego te qartat dhe te paqartat. 

Sa per librat nuk ekzistojne ne shqip, fatkeqesisht, per vete faktin se shtepite botuese nuk jane bindur per tregun qe kane keto lloj titujsh.

----------

